# Hello..rrrr...again, all!



## Katsprat (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi Everyone!  My name is Donna, and I live in NC.

Actually, I joined this forum a while ago, when I got my first kitten, but never really posted much. You could have called me a lurker, I guess.  Then I got busy and kind of forgot about this site.  . Anyway, I just found it again, and remembered how much I learned from all the postings in the different forums. It's so great to have access to so many cat lovers that are willing to share their knowledge/experience and of course, their great stories of their little furrballs. 

Now I have two kittens, and it seems a new story every day. I thought I finally introduce them to you. Callie is a 9 month old Javanese male that I brought home in February. He was meant to be my only pet, but as I sometime travel 2-3 days at a time, that didn't last long. Immediately after I left for my first trip, my heart broke and I felt like a complete schmuck for leaving him all alone, even though I knew he'd be ok.  Six weeks later, I brought Bailey home. Bailey is a 7 month old blue point Siamese, and they were immediately best friends. These boys are the joy of my life. They're so entertaining to watch, and are both extremely loving and affectionate...and unbelieveably spoiled! 

So that's our story, enough rambling. I can't wait to post some picks of my babies, but am currently having issues with my photo reader. I'll get them up as soon as I can get it fixed. It's nice meeting you all and I'm looking forward to the chats!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome (back)!

A Javanese and a Siamese, eh? Yep, you're going to have to post some pictures.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Donna


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

*drool* Siamese.... that means you're like tripple welcome to the forum... (not that any other breed is bad, I'm just *very* into siamese). WELCOME!!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Padunk said:


> A Javanese and a Siamese, eh? Yep, you're going to have to post some pictures.


Need I say more?


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome back!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We'll have to keep you inside for at least three weeks, so you won't ever run away from home again! : :wink: It's nice to have you back. We Siamese parents are planning a coup, you know.... :wink:


----------



## Katsprat (Mar 18, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> We Siamese parents are planning a coup, you know.... :wink:


He He...sometimes I think my boys are planning a coup against me! 8O 

Thanks for the warm welcome. (Especially for the Siamese parents :wink: ) They are for sure a special breed. Javas are very similar...same attitude, just not quite as vocal, thank God!!! J/k, I love them both. I just posted some pics of them under "meet my kitty." Hopefully will have more soon, but I couldn't wait to share. What can I say, just another proud mama!!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome back Donna, I am running off to see the pictures right now :wink:


----------

